# Huntington beach State park/south jetty



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

there were 2 things biting- bluefish and mosquitoes in the parking lot. My family and i caught a total of 31 bluefish, one pigfish, and i caught a 32 inch Atlantic sharpnose shark. Unfortunately, the bluefish were averaging at a mere 10-13 inches. Mullet was scarce at times- when you needed bait, and plentiful when u had enough. Saw some folks landing quality sized sheepshead. I tried casting a sting silver in hopes of catching bluefish vs getting bites and missing hooksets on cut mullet, but the blues only wanted cut mullet today. also, since the blues were rather small, live mullet was feeding them (hook through the lips, blue got the tail, hook through the mid or the tail, bluefish takes the head- this wouldn't be a problem if the blues were 15 inch+).


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

that was me catchin the sheephead next time you see me out there dont be afraid to say hey.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

I was the 5 9 Asian kid wearing long sleeve, blue compression shirt, and using a 9 ft ugly stick.


----------

